# Cant recharge entropay account



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys i want to add money to steam wallet, but i cant (mastercard HDFC platinum)
so i want to use entropay but when i try to top up the virtual card using my mastercard it says, after entering the secure code

"For security reasons your MasterCard SecureCode purchase has been prevented from being processed."

What do i do now? is there any other service where Mastercard is accepted?
The card works fine with flipkart, ebay, md computers, prime abgb ETC.

Please help, thanks


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 24, 2014)

The site you mentioned, all are indian merchant. So no problems. While for steam, some cards doesnot support international shopping. Try to get other card, or ask hdfc for VISA Card. My HDFC  VISA Credit Card works fine in steam.

have you funded your steam wallet before?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> The site you mentioned, all are indian merchant. So no problems. While for steam, some cards doesnot support international shopping. Try to get other card, or ask hdfc for VISA Card. My HDFC  VISA Credit Card works fine in steam.
> 
> have you funded your steam wallet before?



hmm..nope, tried before but failed that time too...i though it was temporary..
so i guess this card wont work with international merchants


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION] try contacting the Entropay customer care....and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 24, 2014)

I can give you some alternate ways to buy games from steam. Such as.

1. Buy TF2/Dota2 Keys from Indian seller using Bank transfer or foreign seller using paypal(TF2/Dota2 keys are kind of treated as currency in steam) ,  and use them to trade games. You will find it cheaper also. I get games by this way only.

2. There are some sites, that sell steam wallet code, like this one. 
*www.offgamers.com/steam-wallet-car...steam-wallet-card-sea-c-17633-17949-17951.ogm
But I have not use them, so cannot tell if the sites are trustworthy or not.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks for the suggestions i already sent a mail to entropay but i think that this card doesnt work anywhere but in india , i cant even purchase the humble bundle

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you for your email.
We have checked our records again and our records indicate that your transactions have been declined by your issuing bank. 
The error you have encountered is from your bank side.
Please contact your bank to ask them about your 3D secure issue. 
Should you require further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------

